# Why does Hollywood hate Asians?



## SleepingDeath (Sep 9, 2009)

Seriously, Hollywood, why? Apparently, you'd have to be blind to not see that Hollywood always pick on Asians for stereotypical roles. I mean, you can't be a normal Asian guy/girl in movies, you have to be that sexless Pokemon nerd/whitewashed Frisco "Sucky sucky fai dolla" prostitute. Usually the stereotypes don't get to me, but when they apply to outside world, then they do. 

Honestly, when you see how bad they ruined the males image, its surprising. Just look at the Dragonball movie. I mean wtf, Goku isn't some white guy. Sure he isn't Asian, but he's still oriental physically(name me one white guy who has natural jet black hair). Then there's the upcoming Avatar movie which is based on an Asian-centric world. Oh wait....most of the good guys are being played by white people. Silly Asians, you're not cool enough to be in movies where kids will look up to you. You have to be stuck playing Jackie Chan movies and Pokemanz.  Oh, and 21. which is based on a real story, had all the main characters changed from Asians to white people. 

We're so screwed, not even Asian girls like us anymore. Hell, most of my girl friends were either white or Hispanic. I dunno why, but maybe its all a conspiracy to convince all of the Asian women that the men of their race are spineless, *small in certain places* geeks and they should go for the "white man in shining armor". Sad ain't it. Well, at least Hispanic girls got more bootay >:]


----------



## Calm (Sep 9, 2009)

SleepingDeath said:


> I mean, you can't be a normal Asian guy/girl in movies, you have to be that sexless Pokemon nerd/whitewashed Frisco "Sucky sucky fai dolla" prostitute.



Go watch _Shanghai Kiss_ with Kevin Leung and Hayden Panettiere



SleepingDeath said:


> Sure he isn't Asian, but he's still oriental physically(name me one white guy who has natural jet black hair).


The dude whose in Twilight, Im not talking about Robert Patterson


SleepingDeath said:


> Then there's the upcoming Avatar movie which is based on an Asian-centric world. Oh wait....most of the good guys are being played by white people.


He better off Asian. I cant even imagine another race even fullfilling that role as Avatar. Would you want a Russian, Nigerian, or Mexican Avatar?


SleepingDeath said:


> We're so screwed, not even Asian girls like us anymore. Hell, most of my girl friends were either white or Hispanic. I dunno why, but maybe its all a conspiracy to convince all of the Asian women that the men of their race are spineless, *small in certain places* geeks and they should go for the "white man in shining armor". Sad ain't it. Well, at least Hispanic girls got more bootay >:]


Same situation with African Americans/Canadians (somewhat) Instead black guys are losing interest in black women and are in more relationship with Asian and white people (in Canada anyway, i dunno about America)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not Asian, but I totally get what you are saying...


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 9, 2009)

I heard I can haz a cheezeburger... I want it nao

I don't think Hollywood hates Asians, but meh...


----------



## SleepingDeath (Sep 9, 2009)

Calm said:


> Go watch _Shanghai Kiss_ with Kevin Leung and Hayden Panettiere
> 
> 
> The dude whose in Twilight, Im not talking about Robert Patterson
> ...



1) I'm talking about the majority of Asian roles
2)I never watched Twilight, so you have to give me names/pictures
3)Exactly. Its like a black Super Man. No one else is fit for the role other than a white guy.
4)Yeah, it happens here too. A lot of black people like that whte candy. Can't say I'm blame them though :/


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2009)

In Hollywood asians aren't sellable unless their kungfu masters, ninjas or whores with katanas.


----------



## Eki (Sep 9, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> In Hollywood asians aren't sellable unless their kungfu masters, ninjas or whores with katanas.



sad but true, but that one guy from fast and the furious tokyo drift is a good actor


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 9, 2009)

i remember there used to be a site dedicated to exactly this topic...it was called BitterAsianMale.com IIRC


an awesome read


----------



## SleepingDeath (Sep 9, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> In Hollywood asians aren't sellable unless their kungfu masters, ninjas or whores with katanas.



Then why did they make Goku white? Isn't that the role of a Kung Fu master?


----------



## Calm (Sep 9, 2009)

SleepingDeath said:


> 2)I never watched Twilight, so you have to give me names/pictures
> 4)Yeah, it happens here too. A lot of black people like that whte candy. Can't say I'm blame them though :/



The shooting, the dodging, _and_ the evening gowns this guy.

LOL @ "A lot of black people like that whte candy"! I never heard such a unique way of viewing it that way


----------



## dilbot (Sep 9, 2009)

Zero in Wolverine was a bad-ass!


I dunno bout you're situation but I see a lot of Asian guys in my school hooking up with girls of different races, hot ones at that. Just need confidence and a tough front to be hittin it up with any girl.

Unfortunately most Asians in North America, (FOB or not) lack confidence. Asia, in general is still a very conservative country, not as liberal as North America. So FOBS or North American born Asian's with FOB parents have trouble "fitting in" with the culture in North America.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2009)

> Then why did they make Goku white? Isn't that the role of a Kung Fu master?



Was he playing the role of Master Roshi? No so not Kungfu master. Anyway Goku being white was a tiny stain on the overall shitpool that was DBE. Also US is white thus they want to see white main characters.


----------



## SleepingDeath (Sep 9, 2009)

dilbot said:


> I dunno bout you're situation but I see a lot of Asian guys in my school hooking up with girls of different races, hot ones at that. Just need confidence and a tough front to be hittin it up with any girl.
> 
> Unfortunately most Asians in North America, (FOB or not) lack confidence. Asia, in general is still a very conservative country, not as liberal as North America. So FOBS or North American born Asian's with FOB parents have trouble "fitting in" with the culture in North America.



Getting girls isn't the problem, getting ASIAN girls is. They're just not interested in us no more. But then again, there's still Hispanic girls as I previosuly stated. And I love Mexican food.



Calm said:


> this guy.
> 
> LOL @ "A lot of black people like that whte candy"! I never heard such a unique way of viewing it that way



That guy is mixed with Native American ancestry. I was referring to plain white guys, Much like Justin Chatwin.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2009)

Because Asians aren't seen by Hollywood as being one of the groups that has to be represented, they probably don't think enough Asians go to the movies, they've said it before about other groups.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 9, 2009)

SleepingDeath said:


> Getting girls isn't the problem, getting ASIAN girls is. They're just not interested in us no more.



Lol no. It's not like they REFUSE to date an Asian guy, again, it's the confidence thing. Asian girls in the NA "appear" to be "bored" of Asian men because generally we don't have confidence! Sorry to break it to you but you will never get noticed by ANY girl of any race if you just hide in a dark corner and eye-them to death.




SleepingDeath said:


> Accidental Double Post, Please delete.



Just delete it yourself, in the edit a post option.


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2009)

Calm said:


> this guy.
> 
> LOL @ "A lot of black people like that whte candy"! I never heard such a unique way of viewing it that way



He's half Native American.


----------



## SleepingDeath (Sep 9, 2009)

dilbot said:


> Lol no. It's not like they REFUSE to date an Asian guy, again, it's the confidence thing. Asian girls in the NA "appear" to be "bored" of Asian men because generally we don't have confidence!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1)But that's just generalizing. You can't determine something like that for races. Its usually the nerdy ones that are though.

2)Oh...I wasn't even aware you could delete your own comment. You can't in most forums >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2009)

Asian people are the new token black guys, they say funny lines and are always side characters in horror/action movies.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 9, 2009)

SleepingDeath said:


> 1)But that's just generalizing. You can't determine something like that for races. Its usually the nerdy ones that are though.
> 
> 2)Oh...I wasn't even aware you could delete your own comment. You can't in most forums >_>



Well I'm not just stereotyping my own race because that's just what somebody says. This conversation was brought up by my own relatives and we discussed the matter in a very constructive and serious matter.

But seriously just think for a  moment, all the facts are there:

1) China doesn't like free speech. *PEW PEW PEW* FIRE MA TANK IN YO FACE!
2) Sex is still a big taboo over there.
3) There is still that stereotype of the timid, stay-at home type girls that will make your breakfast, lunch and dinner without questions. *looking at you Japanese anime/soap operas*
4) Asians are usually on the shorter end of the measurement stick amongst other races.
5) Discrimination against Asians in North America has happened in the past. Japanese getting sent to internment camps, Chinese forced to work on the transcanada railway... not very nice are they?

And look at North America. Culture Shock? I think yes.


----------



## Roy (Sep 9, 2009)

Why are you so butt hurt about this?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 9, 2009)

small tits, being mad boring in real life doesn't make interesting movies neither


----------



## Vault (Sep 9, 2009)

I thank this thread for the lulz


----------



## Eki (Sep 9, 2009)

Roy said:


> Why are you so butt hurt about this?



maybe he is asian?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 10, 2009)

OP is talking 'bout getting Asian girls as if there were something special about them when compared to women of other races...


hate to break it to you bro but its the same shit.

it bleeds once a month and will nag you the rest of your life.


----------



## tsunamileif (Sep 10, 2009)

i totally know what u mean .that dragon ball movie really pissed me off.i watched it and i am like "what the hell".i don't care what anyone says goku is supposed to be a hot asian guy.


----------



## tsunamileif (Sep 10, 2009)

Calm said:


> Go watch _Shanghai Kiss_ with Kevin Leung and Hayden Panettiere
> 
> 
> The dude whose in Twilight, Im not talking about Robert Patterson
> ...



yup its the same in the us.except black grls are the ones losing interest .


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2009)

Because Asians aren't Jews. 

Jews = Hollywood


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> OP is talking 'bout getting Asian girls as if there were something special about them when compared to women of other races...
> 
> 
> hate to break it to you bro but its the same shit.
> ...



Thread should have ende here

Females are females no matter what


----------



## Minorin (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone here heard of the International Secret Agents concert/project(s) headed by Wong Fu and Far*East Movement? That definitely is changing the scene on the mainstream media front... at least on the west coast. Being raised in the Bay Area, I was exposed to much of the development from Asian side-kick to Asian kind-of-main character, locally.

I'm optimistic, at the very least, for non-Hollywood media. There's a very unique Asian-American culture rising up that's different from Asian-Asian and non-Asian-American culture (that I obviously was surrounded by in the Bay Area and embraced), and I think that may be our main selling point in the future - an original culture with both relevance and difference to the Asian and American values.



tsunamileif said:


> i totally know what u mean .that dragon ball movie really pissed me off.i watched it and i am like "what the hell".i don't care what anyone says goku is supposed to be a hot asian guy.



They should have made Goku a side character, because that would allow for an Asian to play the role! .



Juracule Mihawk said:


> Because Asians aren't Jews.
> 
> Jews = Hollywood



Tru dat.
//I mean that as a compliment, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2009)

Because they're racist.


----------



## SleepingDeath (Sep 10, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because they're racist.



I'm sorry, but Lmao at your sig.

Yeah, I hate it when they materialize Asian women in Hollywood. Apprently, its a big thing in the porn industry. I wouldn't be surprised if every big porno company had sites/mags that only feature Asian women. Its degrading them. They're not objects, they're people like the rest of us. And they certainly aren't submissive, hyper-sexual, dolls made for your pleasure. When will it all end?


----------



## Misha (Sep 10, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because they're racist.



This 

Asians are the most racist group ever, they just hide it slightly better. I'm one of the few white people that can hang with the asian group at my school. Other then that, its all 'ASIAN PRIDEEEE!!!!1111!' They all band together and don't even talk to anyone else.

So why would they join Hollywood when they can get plastic surgery and become Koren/Japanese/Chinese Popstars


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2009)

It's not like Hollywood hasn't done this to other races before .

Such as the black man always dieing first in horror movies, and stereotypical mexicans, asians, whites, etc...

Hollywood runs on stereotypes of every race.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 10, 2009)

Of course thier are racist people and stuff, is it to much to hope it will change? maybe.


----------



## Minorin (Sep 10, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Of course thier are racist people and stuff, is it to much to hope it will change? maybe.



That rhetorical-esque question was answered by its own rhetorical-ness. .


----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 10, 2009)

'NAM                 BABY


----------



## SleepingDeath (Sep 11, 2009)

Misha said:


> This
> 
> Asians are the most racist group ever, they just hide it slightly better. I'm one of the few white people that can hang with the asian group at my school. Other then that, its all 'ASIAN PRIDEEEE!!!!1111!' They all band together and don't even talk to anyone else.
> 
> So why would they join Hollywood when they can get plastic surgery and become Koren/Japanese/Chinese Popstars



Ugh.... I HATE aZns. They are the biggest disgrace to Asians since William Hung and Tila Tequila. But I must disagree with that first statement. Statistics have shown that its White males in their 20s.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 12, 2009)

No breakout film and breakout character role yet.


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Sep 12, 2009)

Why does Bollywood hate Whites?

Cinema in the USA isn't going to have many Asians, in the same way Cinema in the PRC isn't going to have many whites.


----------



## Batman (Sep 12, 2009)

The whole race swapping thing still bothers me. Especially that 21  and Avatar nonsense. . . . . . . . . *Especially *the Avatar nonsense.


----------



## SleepingDeath (Sep 12, 2009)

M?gas Strategos said:


> Why does Bollywood hate Whites?
> 
> Cinema in the USA isn't going to have many Asians, in the same way Cinema in the PRC isn't going to have many whites.



I agree that they aren't going to have many Asians, but why give them shitty roles that purposely make them look bad? And US is a diverse nation unlike India where Almost everybody is Indian.


----------



## kumabear (Sep 12, 2009)

Because Asians aren't marketable as a whole yet unless typecast. And before you call racist, i'm korean so I get what you're trying to say. As a whole Asian culture is at odds with Western culture (the values of family vs. self, how to punish one's children, etc.) and for the most part Asians have difficulty fitting into majority white settings unless they adapt and change themselves to fit the white's. Blacks went through the same thing for years. Cultural integration takes generations of work and Asians insistence on either doing whatever they can to blend in nicely with their white peers or need to go on some "asian pr1de" crap isn't helping. 

Just give it time. And before you go blaming Hollywood realize that our culture isn't making it much easier.

Also, stop blaming Hollywood for your social problems. That's pathetic.


----------



## SleepingDeath (Sep 13, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Because Asians aren't marketable as a whole yet unless typecast. And before you call racist, i'm korean so I get what you're trying to say. As a whole Asian culture is at odds with Western culture (the values of family vs. self, how to punish one's children, etc.) and for the most part Asians have difficulty fitting into majority white settings unless they adapt and change themselves to fit the white's. Blacks went through the same thing for years. Cultural integration takes generations of work and Asians insistence on either doing whatever they can to blend in nicely with their white peers or need to go on some "asian pr1de" crap isn't helping.
> 
> Just give it time. *And before you go blaming Hollywood realize that our culture isn't making it much easier.*
> 
> *Also, stop blaming Hollywood for your social problems. That's pathetic.*



Was that directed at me or Asians in general?

I don't blame Hollywood for making my social life any different, I just blame them for making us look bad in the eyes of the west. I blame them for taking every opportunity they seek to tarnish our image. Apparently, we're still the Yellow Peril in the eyes of Hollywood directors.


----------

